# Saludos desde mexico



## edson (Jul 10, 2007)

Mando saludos a todos los foreros y principalmete a los que son de mexico y pues aqui andamos en este foro que esta muy bueno, se un poco de ingles asi que aprovechando y practicando bueno leyendo aunque algunas cosas si tengo que checarlas en el diccionario bueno pues muchos saludos desde Monterrey NL Mexico y cual quier duda espero compartirla asi que tambien espero ayudar en lo que pueda, platicamos...


atte

Edson P.


----------



## edson (Jul 10, 2007)

Que onda hay muy poca raza pero bueno nuevamente saludos...

atte Edson Peña


----------



## nismo510 (Feb 3, 2009)

*pregunta*

tengo un 91 senta i me gustaria saber cuanto cuesta el grill i luces del frente de un tsuru en mexico por ke aki en estados unidos las dan demasiado caras les agradeceria si me dieran los precios para mandar traerlos pa aka


----------



## roberto47 (Aug 29, 2012)

*Hola Edson, espero que sigas conectado al foro!!.*



edson said:


> Mando saludos a todos los foreros y principalmete a los que son de mexico y pues aqui andamos en este foro que esta muy bueno, se un poco de ingles asi que aprovechando y practicando bueno leyendo aunque algunas cosas si tengo que checarlas en el diccionario bueno pues muchos saludos desde Monterrey NL Mexico y cual quier duda espero compartirla asi que tambien espero ayudar en lo que pueda, platicamos...
> 
> 
> atte
> ...


Hola Edson espero que sigas conectándote con el foro!!! Te escribo desde Uruguay y te molesto porque compré un camioneta nissan720 mexicana y como no tengo manual de taller ni se encuentra nada por aquí,quiero pedirte, sin es posible, que me busques algún material informativo y me lo hagas saber. Desde ya, muchas gracias por lo que puedas hacer y hasta pronto.

Saludos cordiales

Roberto47: Waving::


----------

